# Boss TR-2 volume mod



## Travis (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi!! Anyone knows how to mod the Boss TR2 with an extra volume knob?

Thanks guys


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 6, 2022)

You can tack on a LPB1 to the output wire and use that volume knob. It’s pretty simple on stripboard


----------



## Travis (Feb 7, 2022)

I mean the mod to make it like the keeley modded TR-2


----------



## Diynot (Feb 7, 2022)

I have one. I can open it up later to see where it lies
Edit: I have an analogman modded one, but pretty sure the volume mod is across the board


----------



## Travis (Feb 7, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I have one. I can open it up later to see where it lies


Thaaanks!!!!!


----------



## Diynot (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks like R9 is converted to a trimmer or external knob


----------



## Travis (Feb 7, 2022)

Diynot said:


> View attachment 22705Looks like R9 is converted to a trimmer or external knob


Thanks


----------



## Diynot (Feb 7, 2022)

Also, anyone else notice that board is “Assy 123”? No, just me? I think that might be a rap lyric


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I think that might be a rap lyric



Like a Boss.


----------

